# Does Cyclogest actually stop you having a period?



## Sasha2016 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I started spotting on the evening of day 7 post a 3 day transfer. I have since doubled my progesterone dose and although I still have an on and off very light bleed, but it is nothing like my usual period which is like the Niagara Falls due to a big fibroid that I have. 

The nurse at my hospital said that Cylogest does not stop you having a period and that if the embryos haven't implanted then you will get one anyway. I don't feel remotely pregnant so why am I not getting a normal period? I'm confused. Does Cyclogest stop you having a period or not?  Can anyone shed any light?

Georgia May


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you tried to look on the net for it? try netdoctors or a site similar.
My thought would be that in the crazy world of hormones anything is possible. Good luck XXX

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, Cyclogest (or any progesterone support) can delay/hold back your period.  We all respond differently to the drugs though so some women may still bleed and others won't until they stop the meds.

Some women will bleed/spot during 2ww and get BFP...others will sadly get a BFN...some women won't bleed during the 2ww at all and again, can be either a BFP or BFN.

If you started spotting at 7dp3dt then it could be implantation bleed.  I know it's easier said than done but hang in there as just no way of knowing at the moment.  Lots of ladies do get some bleeding/spotting during early pregnancy (I had "normal" periods for a few months when pg many many years ago).

Good luck
Natasha


----------

